# Fragen zum Magazin



## Greg (1. Januar 2005)

Hi,


Ich  hatte im letzten Jahr recht viele Artikel für die "Konkurenz" geschrieben,also für ein  anderes online Magazin. Nun bin ich dort non grata geworden...  Und mir gefällt auch nicht mehr alles dort..

Nun ist mir aufgefallen,dass mir das AB Magazin auch sehr gut gefällt und da würde ich auch gerne für euch Artikel verfassen. ALso wie geht das:

1. Wann ist "Redaktionsschluss" ; also wann muss mein Artikel für die nächste Ausgabe bei euch sein?

2. Ist eine anschließende Veröffentlichung des Artikels auf meiner Homepage möglich?  (rechtlich  ja auf jedenfall; nur ist die Frage ob ihr das auch gerne seht...)

3. An wen schicke ich den Artikel ;sollen Bilder schon eingefügt sein oder nur markierte  Leerstellen für die seperiert zugeschickten Bilder vorhanden sein?

4. Zu welchen THemen des SPinnfischen,Raubfischangeln wären noch Artikel interessant?




Wenn mir noch mehr Fragen einfallen stelle ich sie einfach noch


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*

Hallo Greg alter Weltenbummler :q 

3. Das Magazin wird von Thomas9904 gemanagt, Artikel sendest du an magazin[at]anglerboard.de 
Als *.doc Datei ... Text und Bilder getrennt und dann im Text an den Stellen an denen ein Bild sein soll einen Vermerk reinschreiben 
z.B.

Text Text Text Text Text 
Hier bitte Bild Hechtdrill.jpg einfügen 
Text Text Text Text Text 

Schriftgröße 12 - Schriftart Times New Roman ! 
Bilder als *.rar *.zip oder *.jpg mitsenden !


----------



## angeltreff (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*

Hallo Greg,

 natürlich sind Artikel von Dir gern gesehen. Ich kenne Deine Artikel von den "anderen"   das es wohl aber nicht mehr gibt?? Letzte Ausgabe war September.

 Zu den technischen Dingen hat Dir Franz alles geschrieben. Redaktionsschluss ist immer der 20. eines Monats für den Folgemonat. Das Copyright der Artikel und Fotos bleibt ja bei Dir und Du kannst natürlich diese auch auf Deiner HP veröffentlichen - kein Problem.

 Zu den Themen, entscheide einfach selber, was Du für mitteilsam hälst. Die gute Qualität des AB-Magazins kommt gerade deshalb zu Stande, weil es redaktionell keine Vorgaben gibt.

 Ich freue mich, von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*

Danke Jungs, habt Ihr ja schon prima für mich beantwortet))
Und hier noch ein Schmankerl für alle (zukünftigen) Magazinautoren)


----------



## Greg (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*



> natürlich sind Artikel von Dir gern gesehen. Ich kenne Deine Artikel von den "anderen"  das es wohl aber nicht mehr gibt?? Letzte Ausgabe war September.


 
Keine Ahnung was die haben. ICh weiß aus sicheren Quellen,dass die genügend Artikel zur Veröffentlich parat haben.  Aber ich glaube die bekommen das organisatorisch und zeitlich einfach nicht geregelt...



Vielen Dank fürs beantworten!  Ich überlege mir dann mal was ich schreiben könnte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*

Naja, bnei uns ist es zeitlich/organisatorisch auch oft genug eng, aber wir kriegen das doch jeden Monat hin.
Dafür auch der besondere Dank an Franky und Evi))


> Ich überlege mir dann mal was ich schreiben könnte!


Nur zu, wir können auch mal telenieren.


----------



## angeltreff (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fragen zum Magazin*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür auch der besondere Dank an Franky und Evi


 Genau, ohne die "technischen" Geister im Hintergrund und die hier geleistete immense Arbeit wäre das Magazin nicht das, was es ist. Thomas, ich glaube dass die beiden auch mal "Star" eines Berichtes sein sollten.


----------

